# Jours prévus non travaillés...



## Angélique (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Nous sommes d'accord qu'un contrat mis en place doit être respecté jours et heures travaillées. 
Le parent décide de ne pas me faire travailler le mercredi (prévu au contrat)mais il me fait travailler le mardi (non prévu au contrat)
Le mercredi sera compté et le mardi en heures complémentaires...comme convenu est ce bon?
Merci.


----------



## booboo (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
oui effectivement un jour ne remplace pas un autre.
 1/ vous n'êtes pas obligé d'accepter ce changement de planning ;
  2/ leur ''rappeler'' que cette journée sera à régler en heure complémentaire (ou supplémentaire), pour pas qu'ils soient étonnés au moment du paiement de leur salaire. Leur recommander de (re)lire la CCN ;
3/ j'espère qu'ils vous ont demandé si cela ne vous dérangez pas et qu'ils ne vous l'ont pas ''imposé"......


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Oui. En effet. C'est cela. Mercrd


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Mercredi habituellement travaillé payé et mardi travaillé à la demande de l'employeur et avec votre accord facturé en heures complémentaires.


----------



## isa19 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 oui tout ce qui est hors contrat est compté en heures complémentaires,  si s'est récurant qu'il vous propose un avenant pour changer le mercredi en accueil et plus le mardi


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Comme Isa à lui de proposer un avenant pour modifier le jour si cela vous convient bien sûr ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je rajouterais que l'employeur doit vous présenter un écrit vous proposant de faire les heures du mardi. 
Les heures complémentaires sont soumises à votre accord écrit et pas verbal.


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

En effet et c'est quelque chose qu'il faut absolument dire, expliquer et écrire dans son contrat avant que la question ne se pose car sinon c'est litige assuré.

Expliquer que le contrat prevoit ta dispo pour leur enfant (et pas un autre) tel jour de telle à telle heure. Ton assurance pro le couvre aussi.
L'enfant ne vient pas, si tu n'es pas responsable de cette absence tu dois etre payée car ils ont reservé cette place avec le contrat.
Ils ont besoin d'une autre journée (avec ou sans absence par ailleurs d'un jour) ils doivent en faire le demande par écrit (même un SMS ou mail suffit), tu verifies d'abord ta dispo car tu pourrais avoir toutes tes places prises ce jour là par d'autres contrats (c'est ton droit de completer ton salaire comme tu l'entends), avoir des RDV perso (c'est ton droit aussi), ou juste pas envie (rien ne t'oblige à accepter) et si tu acceptes c'est OBLIGATOIREMENT en HC qui seront payées en net plus cheres.

Dans ton contrat qui ne prevoit pas ta dispo le mardi pour eux, ils ne te paient pas le mardi donc tu n'es pas tenue d'être dispo pour eux même ponctuellement. Si ponctuellement tu acceptes d'être dispo ils sont obligés de te payer en plus. Les HC, même avec ton accord, ne doivent pas avoir caractère de recurrence car alors c'est de la fraude fiscale. S'ils veulent s'assurer de ta dispo aussi la majorité des mardi alors ils doivent te présenter un Avenant augmentant ton salaire puisque tous les mardis seront donc prévus, bloqués pour eux... à condition que tu sois d'accord et que tu puisses le faire!

Il faut comprendre que eux mêmes quand ils signent un contrat avec un employeur celui ci ne peut pas décreter au tout venant des horaires, du calendrier de travail.


----------



## Angélique (2 Septembre 2022)

Merci tout est bien respecté. 
Avec écrit et mon accord au préalable,  ils ont bien compris, l'avenant se fera peut-être.


----------

